# My nepenthes... =)



## paphioboy (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are some pics of nep. Mirranda ((maxima x northiana)x maxima)... and also my most beloved dionaea muscipula (venus flytrap):clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 21, 2006)

:clap: very cool and exotic plants you have there


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2006)

That's a nice flytrap.


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 21, 2006)

looks great....my nepenthes are still a little smaller than yours


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 21, 2006)

Park Bear said:


> looks great....my nepenthes are still a little smaller than yours



Don't worry, Park Bear, they will get there!

Nice Miranda, Paphioboy!


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 21, 2006)

Very lovely! What culture does it require? I have been debating getting one.


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 21, 2006)

I didn't know that there were hybrid Nepanthes out there.....Are there any other hybrids?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks great!

BTW Lowell, that's the one I won at the Christmas Party...can't wait until it has pitchers.

Jon


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 21, 2006)

slippertalker said:


> I didn't know that there were hybrid Nepanthes out there.....Are there any other hybrids?



slippertalk, there are a lot of Nepenthes hybrids. Here are some hybrids. N. x Ventrata, Miranda, cochinea, truncata x veitchii, Judith Finn, Mixta and ventricosa x inermis. Just to name a few.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks 4 d nice comments... hehe. :wink: Greenpaph, nepenthes are very easy 2 cultivate. but they need the correct environment to pitcher well... well, at least according to my experience... n i have d easy growing ones...  the culture is very similar to paph culture, juz don't feed them... high humidity and a moisture-retaining substrate. they have rather few roots too. but the roots don't break easily like paphs'... they are wiry and black.


----------

